

 Is this the biggest (till now) ISP on the binge of deploying IPv6? - mhitza
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ro&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rcs-rds.ro%2Fcomunicat%3Fid%3D251

======
mhitza
As of 2007[2], the company has:

    
    
        2,6 million customers for the satellite television service DigiTV.Satelit.
        1,6 million customers for the cable TV service DigiTV.Cablu.
        1,5 million for the landline phone system service Digi.Tel.
        2,0 million for the mobile phone service Digi.Mobil.
        1,1 million for its broadband Internet service Digi.Net.
    

from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCS%26RDS>

